# Public service: what is PPC and what are employee pension contributions in pubservice



## slave1 (16 Sep 2007)

Hi,

Interested in a public service job and the following is included in the pay section....

Personal Pension Contribution (PPC) Payscale:
€72,823; €75,594; €78,371; €81,145; €83,921; €85,541 (MAX) 
€88,295 – Long Service Increment 1*  ; €91,056 – Long Service Increment 2**

Modified Payscale
€69,179; €71,813; €74,457; €77,087; €79,724; €81,261 (MAX)
€83,888 – Long Service Increment 1*  ; €86,504 – Long Service Increment 2**

*    after 3 years satisfactory service at the maximum
**  after 6 years satisfactory service at the maximum

Starting Salary:  Entry will be at the minimum of the appropriate scale.  Consideration may be given to the placing of an appointee, whose qualifications and/or experience would be of particular value for the position, at a point above the minimum.  


Not in the public service at the minute, which would be the entry, the PPC or the modified and also what is PPC and what are employee pension contributions in the public service?

Tks in advance


----------



## gipimann (16 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public service pay query*

Since April 1995, new entrants to the public service pay full (A-rate) PRSI contributions in order to qualify for a State Contributory Pension on retirement.  They also pay a reduced Superannuation contribution, which takes account of the PRSI paid and pension accruing from that.

As far as I remember, to compensate for paying the higher rate PRSI, there was a separate payscale introduced for new staff.   This might explain the PPC payscale.

Persons in the public service prior to April 1995 pay 5% superannuation plus 1.5% spouse & orphans pension contributions, and pay a lower rate PRSI contribution (which doesn't qualify them for Contributory Pensions).

You'll find more info in the Public Sector Pensions forum.


----------



## slave1 (17 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public service: what is PPC and what are employee pension contributions in pubser*

Thank you


----------



## RainyDay (17 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public service: what is PPC and what are employee pension contributions in pubser*



slave1 said:


> Starting Salary:  Entry will be at the minimum of the appropriate scale.  Consideration may be given to the placing of an appointee, whose qualifications and/or experience would be of particular value for the position, at a point above the minimum.


Just curious - Can you advise what sector (i.e. parent Department) you this post is in? I thought that Dept Finance were insisting that all new staff start at the bottom of the scale now.


----------



## legend99 (18 Sep 2007)

Well thats the AP 1 salary scale anyways....


----------



## slave1 (23 Sep 2007)

*Re: Public service: what is PPC and what are employee pension contributions in pubser*

"Just curious - Can you advise what sector (i.e. parent Department) you this post is in?"

Hi, haven't been around for a few days, hence delay, anyhow it was in the Prison Service HQ in Longford and the role is no longer on the publicjobs website so I assume it's gone past it's closing date.

This leads me to a supplemental question.

Anyone working in the Prison Service HQ in Longford who could provide feedback  on working there??

TIA


----------



## RainyDay (23 Sep 2007)

Thanks Slave1


----------

